# PROBLEMS Sync-ing to last page read between the Fire and a Keyboard



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

due to the heat (and loss of power) I have been spending a lot of time outside by the pool and much prefer the regular kindle for reading in the sunlight....BUT when I switch from the kindle to the Fire or between the fire and the kindle I find that my sync function is NOT working as it should...

I always run the Kindle with 3G turned on..and i always run the fire with the WiFi on.. it does work occasionally  ..like one out of 10 times ...

Another problem with my Android Cell Phone (EVO 4G) I can't access my archives via the kindle app itself...

Anyone one have any clues or reasons for these problems... 

Bob G


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've found that, to ensure a proper sync, it's best to go back to home and manually force a sync when ending a reading session.  When you do that it almost always works.  I've found this to be the case on the Fire, eInk kindles, and Kindle app's on my RAZR and XOOM.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you Ann....

I;ll try that 

Bob G.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann's correct about the syncing - the only way to be sure your Kindle or app is 'phoning home' is to do it manually, otherwise you have to wait till it does it automatically and there's no way to tell when that will be. I've noticed recently a lot of people who have a Fire are saying they have problems - it seems to be particularly reluctant to check in with Amazon!  

As for the archives on the android app, I have that on my 'phone and it works fine. Can you check the settings and make sure that it is properly registered to your account - it might also help if you can connect via wi-fi too and not just 3G when trying to download etc.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Forcing the sync on either of my 3 devices seems to have solved my problems..as all three came up showing the last page I had read...

The only problem (and it is not a big deal) is that the phone actually  uses a page number and  not a location as the fire and the keyboard kindle do ... I actually like that (page number) much much  much better then a location number wish the fire and my regular kindle did that...

Bob G


----------

